# Additional Chances



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

From ODNR. Youth Turkey stuff.

ADDITIONAL YOUTH HUNTING OPPORTUNITIES AT APRIL 2ND DRAWING

AKRON, OH  The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife in conjunction with the Ravenna Training and Logistics Site (RTLS) will offer special opportunities for young hunters seeking wild turkeys this spring gobbler season. 

The ODNR Division of Wildlife will be holding drawings on Saturday, April 2, 2005 for special, controlled youth turkey hunts at the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area, Killbuck Marsh Wildlife Area, and now the RTLS. These events are for hunters 17 years and under. During the hunt they must be accompanied by a non-hunting adult (18 years or older). Youth applicants must be present at the time of the drawing and possess a valid 2005 hunting license. 

The drawings for youth turkey hunts at the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area (WA) and at the RTLS will be held together at the Mosquito WA area headquarters, 8303 N. Park Avenue (County Road 236), North Bloomfield (1 mile south of SR 87). Registration is from 8:30-9:30 a.m., with the drawings conducted at 12:30 p.m. Ninety (90) permits will be awarded for the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area, five per day for the preseason youth hunts on Saturday, April 16 and Sunday April 17 and five per day for each of the four Saturdays and Sundays of the Spring turkey season (April 18  May 15, 2005). A total of twenty (20) permits will be awarded to for the RTLS, ten per day on each of the two hunt days of Saturday, April 16 (opening day of Youth Spring Turkey Season) and Saturday, May 7. Hunters may apply for both drawings. 

Registration for the Killbuck drawing will begin at 8:00 a.m. on Saturday, April 2, 2005 at the Killbuck Valley Sportsman Club, 8482 Township Road 559, Holmesville, Ohio (1 mile west of SR 83). The drawing will be held at 2:00 p.m. A total of 30 permits will be awarded, three per day for the special pre-season youth hunts on Saturday April 16 and Sunday April 17 and three per day for each of the four Saturdays and Sundays of the Spring hunting season. 

A National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF) JAKES Day Event will coincide with all drawings. These events, sponsored by local chapters of NWTF, will include shotgun safety and shotgun patterning, game identification, turkey calling clinics, and demonstrations of turkey trapping and management. Young hunters are encouraged to bring their shotguns and shells. The ODNR Division of Wildlife will provide paper targets for patterning shotguns and those awarded permits can inspect the terrain within their hunting units.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

DANG I saw this too late grrrrrrrrrrr...
Would like to have had the kids there...


----------

